# sugarglidder is coming to toronto on SUNDAY the 28th of march deliveries - heaters, c



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] please.

notice mississauga is in a new spot. behind the petro canda on the street just east of the gas station.

hello everyone, i am making a trip again toronto on the sunday to see how it goes this time as I work allday now on saturday. its a bummer but its life, lol!! I hope to se many of you again on the sunday as I do on the saturdays. I will be again at the HWY#10 and britannia petro canada just south of the 401 on the north east corner at the petro canada. from 830-915am. I will be just behnd the gas station on the little street. Whittle road. turn to the left/north at the light. give me a call if you cant find me 519-897-1567. easier there. alot of the time I am their later then 930, I can stop at weston and the 401 at the staples if needed also!! and at the kennedy commons from 1115am to 1pm. email me at [email protected] for orders and to get more info if you need more info.

Frozen food all 25% off for this trip!!!!

NOW OFFERING INTERAC/DEBIT ON SITE FOR YOU CONVIENCE!!!!!!!!

FROZEN FOODS:I will have a large freezer with me to hold all of this food:

mix and match all cube packs. buy 4 get one free!!!!

Cube packs: approx 3.5 oz $5 each

bloodworms , veggie, brine shrimp, baby brine shrimp 2oz, mysis, daphnia!!

frozen daphnia 1/4lbs for $3.50, 1/2lbs $6.50, 1lb for $11.00

tubliflex worms 1/4lbs for $3, 1/2lbs for $6, 1lb for $10.00

1/4lbs rotifers for $5.00, or $15.00 for 1lb
1/4lbs for $8.50, 1lb baby brine shrimp $15/lb

1/2lbs for $6, 1lb krill for $10.00 
1/2lbs for $6, 1lb red shrimp for $10.00, 1/2lbs for $5.50

FOODS: most flake are $10.50/lb or $50.00 for 5lbs! if not they will be maked

Johns premium Spirulina flake:

Johns premium Brine shrimp flake:

Johns premium Angel flake:

Johns premium Beefheart flake: sold out

Johns premium Cichlid flake:

Johns premium Krill/Plankton/Spirulina flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs sold out
Johns premium Color flake with Naturose powder: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Super Brine flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Marine Tide flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs

Johns premium Veggie flake:

Johns premium Earthworm flake:

Johns premium Basic Veggie flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs
Johns premium tropical/cichlid flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH PRODUCTS:

HBH Natural color growth flake: $9.00/lb or $42 for 5lbs
HBH Meat lavers flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs
HBH Frenzy 4 flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs 
HBH Color Bight Flake $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs
HBH Angel flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs 
HBH Basic Veggie: $9/lb or $42 for 5lbs
HBH Veggie 8 Flake: $15/lb or $65 for 5lbs sold out
HBH African Attack 1mm pellet: $6.50/lb or $30 for 5lbs
HBH Veggie Agae wafers: $11/lb or $52 for 5lbs

PELLETS: most pellets are $4.50/lb or $20.00 for 5lbs, otherwise marked

Johns premium 1.5mm slow sinking pellet:

Johns premium 1.5mm pink color slow sinking pellet: $5/lb or $22 for 5lbs

Johns premium 2mm slow sinking pellet:

Johns premium Spirulina pellet: sold out coming in april

Johns premium Shrimp pellet:

Johns premium 00 Crumble:

Johns premium 1 Crumble:

Johns premium 2 Crumble:

Johns premium 3mm soft and moist krill pellet: $11.00/lb

Johns premium 3mm floating pellet: $5.50/lb

Johns premium 5mm flaoting pellet: $5.50 /lb

Johns premium Meat wafers: $11/lb

Johns premium Veggie/Algae wafers: $11/lb

Johns premium Spirulina powder: $29.00/lb

Johns premium Naturose powder: 1/8lb: $19.00 1/4lb: $26.00 1/2lb: $45.00

Johns premium rotifer size 5-50 Golden pearl:

Johns premium rotifer size 50-100 Golden pearl: all golden pearl are

Johns premium rotifer size 100-200 Golden pearl: $8.25 1/4lb:

Johns premium brine shrimp size #1 200-300 Golden pearl: $15.75 1/2lb:

Johns premium brine shrimp size #2 300-500 Golden pearl: $30.00/lb

Johns premium brine shrimp size #3 500-800 Golden pearl:

Johns premium Decapsulated brine shrimp: $24.00/lb

Johns premium 3mm green floating koi pellet: $5/lb or $18 for 5lbs

Johns premium 5mm red floating koi pellet: $5/lb or $18 for 5lbs

15oz can of 70% hatch brine shrimp premium eggs: $38 high hatch ratio!!

STICKS: all sticks come in 1/2lbs and are $12/lb limited quantities

veggie sticks 
brine shrimp stick 
spirulina sticks 
earthworm sticks limited quantites
spirulina sticks with calcium for shrimp sticks: 
color stickes

OTHER FOODS:

Tetra color bits tins: $18.00

NEW LIFE SPECTRUM: In 5lb pails!! ALL PAILS ARE $60 for a 5lb pail--- I CAN GET ANY NEW LIFE SPECTRUM PRODUCT SO JUST ASK AND I'LL BRING IT IN FOR YOU!!

ALL NLS IS AVALIBLE IN 1/2lbs ALSO for $13/lb
.35mm gowth formula:

1mm cichlid formula:

2mm Medium fish formula:

3mm Large fish formula:

7mm jumbo fish formula:

H2O algae wafers:

1mm thera A cichlid formula:

2mm thera A medium formula:

3mm thera A large fish formula:

0.8mm semi floating pellet formula: in 1/2lbs only

Discus formula 300 Grams: $16.50

Finiky fish formula 150 Grams: $19.00

H2O freshwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42

H2O saltwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42

MEDICATIONS:

metro 100 grams: $18.00 metro 500 grams: $70.00

seachem kanaplax 5gram: $7.50 --1 left

praziPro liquid 473ml bottle treats flukes,tapeworm,flatworm,turbellarians: $48.00

Praziquantel powder 10 grams: $26.00

Praziquantel powder 50 grams: $80.00

Seachem garlic gaurd 480ml bottle: $25.00

Methylene Blue 4oz bottle: $8.50

HEATERS:

Jager: Marineland Stealths: Marineland Glass:

50watt: $$26.00 25 watt: $25.50 25 watt: $24.00 
75 watt: $26.25 50 watt: $26.00 50 watt:$25.50
100 watt: $27.00 100 watt: $26.75 100 watt: $26.00
150 watt: $27.75 150 watt: $27.50 150 watt: $27.00
200 watt: $28.75 200 watt: $28.00 200 watt: $27.50
250 watt: $29.50 S.O 250 watt: $29.00 250 watt: $28.50
300 watt: $29.50

Cascade glass: Finnex Titanium digital:

25 watt: $14.00 150 watt: $44.75 
50 watt: $14.50 200 watt: $46.50 
75 watt: $15.00 300 watt: $50.00 
100 watt: $16.00 500 watt: $57.00
150 watt: $17.00 
200 watt: $18.00 Digital controller: $55.00
250 watt: $19.00
300 watt: $20.00

Hegan Elite:

12-left-25 watt: $14.00


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

AIR PUMPS:





Penn Plax air pods Eco Air: Won brothers star air pumps:


air pod #10: $16.50 eco air #1: $20.50 3 star: $22.00
air pod #20: $18.00 eco air #2: $21.50 4 star: $26.00 sold out (S.O)
air pod #30: $19.50 eco air #3: $25.00 
air pod #55: $23.00 eco air #4: $35.00
air pod 75 $25.00 
air pod #100: $29.00 commercial eco air #1: $65.00 
commercial eco air #3: $90.00 
commercial eco air #5: $125.00








BATTERY AIR PUMPS:


hurricane no1: $6.50 hurricane no2: $9.00 








LARGE FISHROOM AIR PUMPS:

AP60: $160.00 AP100: $185.00 
rebuild kit: $20.00 rebuild kit: $25.00




AIR SUPPLIES:


11pc air kit: 5t`s, 4 valves, 2 airline suctions cups: $2.50
6 pc airline couplers: $2.00
sinlge T`s: $0.75
single valves $0.75


brass needle air valves 1/8npt: $2.50
double nickel air valve 1/8npt: $2.50
plastic water/air valves 1/8"npt for $2.00

500`roll plastic airline: $40.00
330`roll silicone airline: $40.00
economy airstones : each: $0.25 25: $5.50


SPONGE FILTERS: HYDRO SPONGES/PLASTIC CORNER FILTERS





Complete filters:


hydro sponge mini: $6.50 hydro sponge #1: $7.50 hydro sponge #2: $8.00
hydro sponge #3: $8.50 hydro sponge #4: $9.00 hydro sponge #5: $10.50





Hydro sponge (just the sponge):


mini: $1.75 #1: $2.50 #2: $3.00 #3: $3.50 #4: $4.00 #5: $4.50





Hydro sponge reticulated complete filters:





retic. hydro sponge #2: $10.50 retic. hydro sponge #3: $11.00
retic hydro sponge #4: $11.50 retic. hydro sponge #5: $13.00



Hydro sponge reticulated (just the sponge)


#2: $5.00 #3: $5.50 #4: $6.00 #5: $7.00


HYDRO SPONGE PARTS:

female strainer: $2.00 male strainer: $2.00
bullseye: $3.00 steps/riser: $2.00 base: $3.50 extention clear tube: $2.00

turbo flows not avalible anymore, we are working on having more made though!! hopefully soon



Lees small triple flow corner filter: $5.00 
Lees medium triple flow corner filter: $6.00
Lees large triple flow corner filter: $6.50 




INTERNAL FILTERS: 

cascade 300: $18.00 cascade 400: $22.00 cascade 600: $29.00



HANG OVER THE BACK FILTERS:

aquaclear variety:

mini(AC20): $33.00 150(AC30): $39.00 200(AC50): $47.00 300(AC70): $65.00 500(AC110) $84.00





Penn plax cascade variety: Insert type: inserts all come in 3 packs:

cascade80: $16.00 cascade100: $22.00 cascade150: $25.00 cascade200: $29.00 cascade300: $40.00
inserts: $5.00 inserts: $5.25 inserts: $5.75 inserts: $5.75 inserts: $10.50


Marineland penguin filter: inserts are all $2.50 each for each filter!!!

penguin 150: $31.00 penguin 200: $38.00 penguin 350: $50.00



POWER HEADS:¸

MAXIJETS:

400's for $20 600's for $24 900's for $27 1200's for $31 
maxi jet sponge insert pre-filters 2 pack for $9

HYDOR:all sold out now more coming

koralia nano: $31.00 koralia#1: $35.00 koralia#2: $45.00 koralia#3: $54.00 koralia#4: $65.00




CANISTER FITLERS:

eheim 2213: $100.00 eheim 2215: $145.00 eheim2217:$190 eheim 2222: $175.00 eheim 2224: $195.00 eheim 2026: $240.00 eheim 2028: $310.00 eheim 2080 pro3 with media: $700 special order

all filter pads for the 2213, 2215, 2217, and pro #2's. email for prices and availblity: blue, black carbon pads,white pads.

Hegan canister filters:

Fluval FX5: $310.00 sold out Fluval 305: $155.00 Fluval 405: $210.00



Penn plax cascade canister filter:all inserts availble upon your request!! 15% off this trip cascade canister filters

cascade500: $100.00 cascade700: $120.00 cascade1000: $145.00 cascade1200: $160.00 cascade1500: $170.00 

Filstar canister filters:

XP1: $125.00 XP2: $155.00 XP3: $175.00 XP4: $245.00 special order!!

filter pads and media avalible a upon request!!

Marineland canister filter:15% off this trip

C-160: $110.00 C-220: $144.00 C-360: $185.00 C-530: $320.00 special order!!!



BREEDING SUPPLIES: (IE, caves, breeder nets)

custom made slate caves. basic single for $7, double with one open and one closed $10.50, double with both closed $11.50, all can come with removable tops or a fixed top also.

breeder nets: $5.50 Penn plax aqua nursery: $11.75 Lees 2 in 1 breeder $8.00

full breeder log: $7.00 half breeder log: $7.00 double retangular breeder cave: $7.75

medium round stackable cave grey: $6.00 medium round stackable cave brown: $6.00

large round stackable cave grey: $12.00 

Small mud hut: $6.00 large mud hut: $8.00 

angel breeding cones: $12.50 2 kinds/sizes

johns hand made caves:

extruded round 6" caves 2" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

extruded square 6" caves 1.5" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige

hand formed caves approx. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening for $5.50



HEGAN AQUACLEAR POWER FILTER MEDIA: and parts!!

AQUACLEAR REPLACEMENT SPONGES: IN SINGLES OR 3 PACKS. 
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $2.75 or 1 for $1.15
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $3.50 or 1 for $1.75 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $4.00 or 1 for $1.85 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $7.50 or 1 for $2.75 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEARS CARBON: SINGLE AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75


AQUACLEAR ZIOLITE: SINGLES AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR PARTS: quantities limited at this time.

AC mini,150,200,300 impeller shafts, for $3 ea.
AC500 impeller shafts $4.25
AC 150 impellers $9
AC 200 impellers $10
AC300 impellers $12
A110 impellers $15



BULK MEDIA: 

5lbs bulk extruded carbon: $10 for 5lbs


HBH CARBON:
1/2 gallon of palletized carbon $8.50approx. weight 1KG/ 2.2lbs 



TAP WATER CONDITIONS AND WATER CONDITIONERS:

TAP WATER CONDITIONERS: 
prime 500 ml bottles $14 prime 2L Bottle for $49 sold out prime 1 gallon for $80 you wont find a better price anywhere for this product 


Aquarium pharmaceuticals 500 ml bottles $10.00
Aquarium pharmaceuticals 1 gallon jugs $50.00 


API pimafix 16oz bottle $9.75 API pimafix 2L bottle $34
API melifix 16oz bottle $9.75 API melifix 2L bottle for $34 sold out


API stress coat 16oz bottle $9.75 API stress coat 1 gallon for $50 sold out
API stress zyme 16oz bottle $13 API stress zyme 1 gallon bottle for $50 sale $42


Flourish excel 500ml bottle $13.50 Flourish excel 2L bottle $42 Flourish excel 1 gallon $75

Seachem discus buffer 1.1lb (500g): $20

Seachem Purigen 500ml: $30 sold out

ClorAm-X 5lbs:$50.00



SHIPPING SUPPLIES:


400 count jungle bag buddies $9.75

FISH BAGS: these bags are around 15% nylon for a strong bag. 
2mil bags: 
4" * 18" fish bags for $6.50/100 6" * 20" fish bags for $8/100
8" * 20" fish bags for $9.50/100 10" * 22" fish bags for $13/100 
3mil bags: 
10" * 22" fish bags for $15/100 



GLASS CLEANERS


Mag floats small for $9 sold out Mag float medium for $17 sold out Mag float larger for $28 


WON meg-a-clean Small Glass Cleaners for $7.50
WON meg-a-clean Medium Glass Cleaners for $9
WON meg-a-clean Large Glass Cleaners for $11 



ODD BALL STUFF:

Marineland emperior insters: $2.50 each

clear GE 1200 SERIES 1201 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube. 
-black GE 1200 SERIES 1203 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube 


THERMOMETERS:
glass thermometers $1.75
LCD thermometers $2.25 limited quanitites
coral life digital thermometer for $11.50
CO'2 bubble counters for $15, whole hegan Co2 kit $20



NETS:
green coarse nets, penn plax, some nets sold out email for what you want and Ill let you know

2" * 1 3/4------------------$0.85
3"* 2 1/4-------------------$1.00
4"*3--------------------------$1.25
5 * 4"-----------------------$1.75
6” * 5"--------------------$2.25
8" * 6"---------------------$3.00
10" * 7"------------------$4.00
5” * 4" w/16" handle-----$2.25
8” * 6” w/16" handle----$3.50

GRAVEL CLEANERS:
5" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$4.50
9" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$5.50
10" Cylinder, 57" Hose------------$7.50
16" Cylinder, 72" Hose-----------$9.50
24" cylinder, 96" hose-------------$11.50



thanks



john


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello John and welcome to GTA Aquaria forum. 
As a customer of John's I have bought good quality fish food (flake, pellet, and frozen) and fish medications at very reasonable prices. Compare prices and see. He is a great person to deal with and when you email him; he does email back. I can't say enough good things about buying from John and encourage you to buy from him as well.

Disclaimer: I don't work for or do I receive any payment or gratuities whatsoever from John or his company. Nor do I intend to. I am just a happy customer. See >>>


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just like Calmer there, great to see you on GTAA as well!
You really couldn't go wrong at all with John, and no I don't work for him either


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah i wish he would email me back already! anyways for the previous people who met up with him at kennedy commons, where does he usually park or what his vehicle looks like?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

he usually replies at friday/saturday nights, since he works during the day.

as for location, he parks pretty much at the center of the entire parking lot. midway between Petsmart and Chapters. When you turning from the lights into the parking lot, make the first right (you can easily tell since there would already be a small gathering of cars "in the middle of nowhere..lol") and he should be right there. He drives a white van which is pulling a trailer.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotcha thanks hitch


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, yes he is right. this week I was put on nights and it messed up my complete system, lol!! sorry. I will be in the white GMC mini van pulling a large blue trailer way out in the parking lot by pet smart.

thanks


john


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am moving this thread to the correct forum. Based upon your listing here, I am deeming you a commercial vendor and thus you have posted in the incorrect forum. Please post in the General Marketplace Forum.

The Buy/Sell/Trade section is for the posting of sales between hobbyists ONLY.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome John and nice to see you here at GTAA


----------



## dreville (Feb 15, 2008)

Just picked up some stuff from John at the Mississauga location! Thanks again John! Welcome to GTAA.


----------

